# Sendmail Relayng Denied[Risolto]

## Flonaldo

SAlve, sto da stamattina provando ad autospedirmi delle mail da sendmail ma ogni volta che ci provo mi da questo errore:

```
(reason: 550 5.7.1 <miamail@miamail>... Relaying denied. Proper authentication required)
```

Potrebbe essere un problema di restrizioni del mio server?? insomma, regole troppo rigide che non gli permettono di inoltrarmi la mail poichè magari può essere considerata spam o altro!?

Grazie

----------

## gutter

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Potrebbe essere un problema di restrizioni del mio server?? insomma, regole troppo rigide che non gli permettono di inoltrarmi la mail poichè magari può essere considerata spam o altro!?
> 
> 

 

Ti devi autenticare sul server SMTP che usi.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   
> 
> Potrebbe essere un problema di restrizioni del mio server?? insomma, regole troppo rigide che non gli permettono di inoltrarmi la mail poichè magari può essere considerata spam o altro!?
> 
>  
> ...

 

e come faccio?

----------

## X-Drum

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> e come faccio?

 

con username e password, indicale al tuo client di posta,

cosi verranno passate all'smtp.

uno stralcio di configurazione del tuo mta comunque aiuterebbe

a capire se lo hai configurato correttamente 

(per negare il relay a tutti meno che agli utenti autenticati)

----------

## Flonaldo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   e come faccio? 
> 
> con username e password, indicale al tuo client di posta,
> 
> cosi verranno passate all'smtp.
> ...

 

mta? cmq provo subito con thunderbird...

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*    *Flonaldo wrote:*   e come faccio? 
> 
> con username e password, indicale al tuo client di posta,
> 
> cosi verranno passate all'smtp.
> ...

 

Il problema è che cmq le mail all interno del server girano, riesco a spedirle ed a leggerle, ma se provo a manfare una mail all esterno quest'ultima non arriva...nei log leggo:

```
Jun 27 14:44:10 localhost sendmail[5908]: k5RCi9ol005908: to=<miamail>, ctladdr=apache (48/48), delay=00:00:01, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30877, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent (k5RCiALI005910 Message accepted for delivery)

Jun 27 14:44:11 localhost sendmail[5912]: k5RCiALI005910: to=<miamail>, ctladdr=<apache@localhost.localdomain> (48/48), delay=00:00:01, xdelay=00:00:01, mailer=relay, pri=31074, relay=mail.retailcube.it [ip della macchina], dsn=5.7.1, stat=User unknown
```

Come faccio a configurare thunderbird affinchè riesca ad andare a prendere quelle mail??

----------

## X-Drum

allora nel tuo caso mta == sendmail,

configurare thunderbird? cerca la configurazione 

dell'smtp nelle proprietà degli account

----------

## Flonaldo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> allora nel tuo caso mta == sendmail,
> 
> configurare thunderbird? cerca la configurazione 
> 
> dell'smtp nelle proprietà degli account

 

Ragazzi vi rimando all altro thread! quello Bugzilla e Sendmail! Avendo scoperto che non è un problema di smtp bensi un altro...

----------

## gutter

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ragazzi vi rimando all altro thread! quello Bugzilla e Sendmail! Avendo scoperto che non è un problema di smtp bensi un altro...

 

Puoi postare il link al bug ?

----------

## Flonaldo

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   
> 
> Ragazzi vi rimando all altro thread! quello Bugzilla e Sendmail! Avendo scoperto che non è un problema di smtp bensi un altro... 
> 
> Puoi postare il link al bug ?

 

No gutter, non c'è nessun Bug, è che sto installando bugzilla  :Very Happy:  Anzi, l'ho già installato ma purtroppo vengono mandate solo le mail  degli utenti all interno del server ma se tento di mandare la posta fuori allora non va piu nulla...

è come se non riuscisse a risolvere il deley!

----------

## gutter

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> [
> 
> No gutter, non c'è nessun Bug, è che sto installando bugzilla 

 

Scusami ma avevo capito male.

Comunque per il problema del relay devi autenticarti, cerca su internet come fare.

----------

## Flonaldo

Ho risolto passando a postfix! Ci son voluti due minuti ed è andato tutto alla grande immediatamente...

----------

